# Chef's Table on Netflix to feature BBQ  ~Trailer Video



## thirdeye (Aug 17, 2020)

Here is the link to a You Tube trailer.


----------



## xray (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks like a cool show, I’ll have to put it on the list.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 17, 2020)

I will definitely be watching that. Thanks!


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Aledavidov (Aug 18, 2020)

Will watched , thanks


----------



## texomakid (Aug 18, 2020)

Oh that peaks my interest quickly! Thanks for the heads up. I'm in for sure.


----------



## forktender (Aug 19, 2020)

I can't wait to see it I've watched the whole series.
I've learned a lot from watching it, some stories of human  perseverance are brutal. People are amazing.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm watching the first episode about pitmaster Tootsie and her life.   Heartwarming and well-done!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 2, 2020)

My Texas Aggie wife watched that first episode about Tootsie and said, "You're smoking a brisket this weekend, right?"


----------



## kawboy (Sep 4, 2020)

now that I'm done with Cobra Kai, I'll need to start on that.


----------



## forktender (Sep 5, 2020)

I watched the whole series in one sitting it was very well done although Tootsie  freaks me out every time I see her, first off she looks like a she-he kinda like the ol'Dustin Hoffman movie and second off she looks like she is on her last leg. I'd never say that too her face because I have no doubt she ain't scared to kick a little ass. All joking aside I'd love to hang out around the smoker with her and absorb some of her knowledge.
(No doubt in my mind that she could out work me around a smoker on her worst day.)

I've always had a soft spot in my heart for old cowgirls though... tough as nails, know how to ride and a heart of gold.

Awesome show, I'll rewatch it many times when I'm bored.


----------



## link (Sep 15, 2020)

All episodes were very well done and it is well worth watching. I will rewatch this for sure.


----------

